
Should you keep your pride as a development lead? - robertjwozniak
https://robertwozniak.blog/article/should-you-keep-your-pride-as-a-development-lead
======
mikece
1\. Link goes to a 404

2\. The role of a lead varies widely from one shop to another. In some it's
just the first among equals, in others it's the most senior in terms of time
with the company, in others a lead is formally a manager.

3\. Pride in your ability isn't a bad thing; being an asshole about it is.
While the role of a team lead varies by the company what seems consistent is
that the leads go to far, far more meetings than non-leads. As such, about
that is there to be prideful: that you spend more time in meetings instead of
programming?

